# Has anyone else had trouble with the HDMI connection?



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I just got an Amazon Basics HDMI cable for my Fire HD 8.9.  When I hooked it up to the TV, the connection went in and out; even when the picture stayed on, the sound went in and out, if I so much as moved anything.  After fiddling with it (unplugging/plugging the Fire end and wiggling it) I got it to stay on with sound as long as I didn't move the Fire or cable at all.  

I can't tell if the problem is a bad cable connector or a bad HDMI port on the Fire.  I figure I might order another cable and if I still have trouble, contact CS and see if I need to exchange the Fire.  Wondering if anyone else has had issues, for comparison.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I used my existing HDMI cable and an adapter and have had no problems.  Although, once I've got it set up, I don't move it...

Do you have a DVD player or something else with an HDMI connection? Roku? You could test the cable and/or your TV's connection that way.  Make sure that side is sound.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Nope, this is the only HDMI device I have, except for my laptop which has a standard size port, not the micro port like the Fire has, so I can't test it with that.  Good idea, though.


----------



## skodawoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I purchased an adapter connector cost less than £5 from Amazon then use an normal HDMI lead but it must be direct to your tv monitor  ie not through a dvd recorder .or through a HMDI 4 way port .
If its still not working I would try a new cable .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Nope, this is the only HDMI device I have, except for my laptop which has a standard size port, not the micro port like the Fire has, so I can't test it with that. Good idea, though.


Dragle, it does sound like you might have to try a new cable. Keep us posted.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally fiddled with it some more today and I think it's probably just the cable, based on holding the connector steady in the port while wiggling the cable and having the connection go out.  Amazon is sending me a new one which should be here Tuesday, so I have my fingers crossed that will solve the problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fingers crossed!  Hope it works.  Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I received the new cable today. It seems to work fine so far! I did have to unplug and replug once, making sure it was in securely, then it kept the connection even when I picked up and moved the device around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Dragle!  Glad to hear it.  Thanks for letting us know.

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Haven't had any issues with mine other than a crappy connector on the cable I had.  Once I replaced the cable, all was well.  I was initially worried, however, because it seemed like the connector on my fire was a little wobbly.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I just ordered a cable from amazon yesterday, haven't gotten it yet, I went wtih the BlueRigger brand it seemed to have a stronger connector from reading the description. The ends have a full metal protector where as some other cables just use a foil. Not sure if it's just marketing fluff or what but with prime it was only $6.99. Amazon link B0060AU5MW


----------

